# 4K vs OLED TV.



## Sam22 (Dec 7, 2012)

LG and Sony both launched their 4K ultra HD TV's few days back and they are getting good user reviews as well. On the other hands, the talks of OLED Tv's are here from quite a long time and no one exactly knows when they are gonna be launched in India. Reports from LG and Samsung has claimed that they will be shipping around 500 OLED Tv's to US in 2013.

SO can we conclude that the lauch of 4k Tv's had ended up the market for the OLED TV's. 4k are quite expensive as compared to OLED TV's but they have everything that one needs in his TV, better contrast, amazing blacks.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 7, 2012)

It really is a toss up between an Ultra HD TV and an OLED TV.  However, if you want a TV over 65 inches, it's best to get the Ultra HD TV.  On the other hand, anything smaller, and the OLED TV will do.

Just my 1.08 rupees!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Sam22 (Dec 7, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> It really is a toss up between an Ultra HD TV and an OLED TV.  However, i*f you want a TV over 65 inches*, it's best to get the Ultra HD TV.  On the other hand, anything smaller, and the OLED TV will do.
> 
> Just my 1.08 rupees!
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



Do you really think that a TV over 65" will work in India. There is really a very, very low percentage of people who can afford the OLED TV's, not to talk about the 84" ultra HD Tv's.

and Yeah, I transferred the amount to your account.


----------



## amjath (Dec 7, 2012)

expect a 4k OLED tv by next year no it is not dead


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 7, 2012)

Ultra HD or 4K TVs are in no way superior to usual LED TVs apart from resolution. They do NOT have perfect blacks, or the most accurate colors or best motion handling. 

So instead of 4K vs OLED, its LCD vs OLED. And there, OLED is of course superior.

But for someone who is not so particular about technicalities of "picture" and not a videophile, 4K will be better to him than 1080p OLED. 4K LCD vs 4K OLED (when it comes), 4K OLED would win by a significant margin.

Anyway, Sony OLED TVs are also coming next year, to give company to Samsung and LG OLED TVs which were supposed to ship already but have been delayed


----------



## Sam22 (Dec 7, 2012)

amjath said:


> expect a 4k OLED tv by next year no it is not dead



Well, We can only assume something like this keeping our finger's crossed.



randomuser111 said:


> Ultra HD or 4K TVs are in no way superior to usual LED TVs apart from resolution. They do NOT have perfect blacks, or the most accurate colors or best motion handling.
> 
> So instead of 4K vs OLED, its LCD vs OLED. And there, OLED is of course superior.
> 
> ...



Sony is launching it's OLED in a partnership with Panasonic and we can expect to see a glimpse of it in the CES, which is going to be held next month.


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 7, 2012)

^

The partnership is actually more complicated than it sounds. Basically Panasonic is investing money and also helping with the production, that's about it. All the development work is done by Sony and its OLED partner AU Optronics. The panels are also being produced by AU Optronics. 

The TV's will be different though. Sony will have its own OLED TVs and Panasonic will have its own OLED TVs. Partnership is only for panels, nothing else. So features and performance wise Sony OLED TV will be completely different from Panasonic OLED TV apart from the panel.

Also next year Sony is making the shift to Passive 3D


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 7, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> Ultra HD or 4K TVs are in no way superior to usual LED TVs apart from resolution. They do NOT have perfect blacks, or the most accurate colors or best motion handling.
> 
> So instead of 4K vs OLED, its LCD vs OLED. And there, OLED is of course superior.
> 
> ...



I completely agree.  As of now, it's extremely difficult to create large-scale OLED screens.  If you think about it, smaller OLED screens have been around for a couple of years, but there hasn't been an OLED TV to date.  Why?  Previously, the rejection rate of OLED panels coming out of a manufacturing was too high.  The technology for OLED TVs has been around... the only problem is with manufacturing them on a large scale.  However, once this hurdle has been jumped, I would assume that creating an Ultra HD OLED TV would present fewer challenges.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Sam22 (Dec 9, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> The partnership is actually more complicated than it sounds. Basically Panasonic is investing money and also helping with the production, that's about it. All the development work is done by Sony and its OLED partner AU Optronics. The panels are also being produced by AU Optronics.
> 
> ...



Sony Shifting to passive 3D?? Is it a confirmed news?


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 9, 2012)

^
Yes 

Sony already has Passive 3D bravia models in China this year.


----------



## Sam22 (Dec 9, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> Yes
> 
> Sony already has Passive 3D bravia models in China this year.



wow. that's a big and great news foe sony lovers. Now they can enjoy the 3d contents in passive tech and can overcome any flicker issues as well.


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 9, 2012)

^

BTW did you get your HX850 yet ?


----------



## Sam22 (Dec 10, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> BTW did you get your HX850 yet ?



sadly no...I went to attend a family function this saturday so Couldn't get it...


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 10, 2012)

So when are you getting it ?


----------



## Sam22 (Dec 10, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> So when are you getting it ?



Chances are that i will get it on wednesday..


----------



## Abhinav Tripathi (Dec 18, 2012)

I would bet on 4K any day compared to OLED. But bro what about 4K content bro? There is dearth of 3D content as it is even though it has been a while since 3D TVs were introduced; let alone 4K. It's like Ferrari and 300 mph cars being introduced when we do not have the roads on which they can zip close to their maximum speed.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 18, 2012)

Abhinav Tripathi said:


> I would bet on 4K any day compared to OLED. But bro what about 4K content bro? There is dearth of 3D content as it is even though it has been a while since 3D TVs were introduced; let alone 4K. It's like Ferrari and 300 mph cars being introduced when we do not have the roads on which they can zip close to their maximum speed.



As with the case with any new technology/standard, the hardware must exist first (and prove itself) before more content is released.  In the case of 4K content, why would any producer release a movie in 4K when there is no hardware to play native 4K?  It makes sense to have the hardware out first, see how it works out, then release more content depending on the rate of adoption to the new standard.  3D TVs ran into the same problem when they were first introduced years ago.  There was hardly any 3D content then, but now, there is much, much more 3D content than ever before.

TLDR; there will definitely be much, much more 4K content in the years to come.

Just my 1.10 rupees!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Kirtu Jindal (Dec 19, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> Anyway, Sony OLED TVs are also coming next year, to give company to Samsung and LG OLED TVs which were supposed to ship already but have been delayed



AFAIK, Sony ALREADY has an OLED TV in the market - for quite some time. Only the screen is very small - I think 11 inches or thereabouts!

I think the LG OLED TV will have a head-start over its 4K cousin - since there is ample content that can be enjoyed on a "full" HD TV. For the 4K screen, up-scaling of the existing HD content will be the only solution for a long time to come.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 19, 2012)

Kirtu Jindal said:


> AFAIK, Sony ALREADY has an OLED TV in the market - for quite some time. Only the screen is very small - I think 11 inches or thereabouts!
> 
> I think the LG OLED TV will have a head-start over its 4K cousin - since there is ample content that can be enjoyed on a "full" HD TV. For the 4K screen, up-scaling of the existing HD content will be the only solution for a long time to come.



Well, once the LG OLED Ultra HD TV comes out, my mind will be blown.

LG to launch 4K OLED TV in 2013 - Feature - TVs - CNET Asia

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## amjath (Dec 19, 2012)

Damn look at that bezel and thickness of that panel


----------



## amjath (Jan 2, 2013)

LG 55-inch OLED TV available for pre-order in Korea this week, ready to ship next month


----------



## Sarath (Jan 2, 2013)

Now what is 4k vs OLED? 

One is screen resolution & the other is a display technology.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Jan 3, 2013)

Sarath said:


> Now what is 4k vs OLED?
> 
> One is screen resolution & the other is a display technology.



What you say is very true.  However, I believe it's still a pertinent question because this year, both new technologies/standards will debut officially in the year 2013, so I suppose a more apt question would be: which will become more popular?  4K resolution or OLED?  That is, of course, until LG finally decides to release a 4K OLED TV (which is rumoured to debut this year!).

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------

